# FR: (the) most/best - le/la/les plus/mieux (adjectif ou adverbe) - genre de l'article & accord



## fluffkin

Hi,
In the following sentence should I say '*la* plus importante' because 'partie' is feminine, or is 'le plus' always used regardless of gender?

'la partie du gouvernement la plus importante'

thanks 

*Moderator note:* multiple threads merged to create this one.​


----------



## zon34

Hey,

this is "la plus" because you are talking about "la partie".


----------



## GEmatt

la partie du gouvernement la plus importante


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai des doutes sur le texte en italique:

Voici ma phrase en anglais:

"Which songs do you like _the most_ ?"

"Quelles chansons vous plaisent _le_ plus? _les_ plus ? "

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Because _le plus_ modifies the verb (_plaisent_) and not _chansons_, the article should be neutral, hence masculine singular (i.e., _le_).

_Quelles chansons vous plaisent *le* plus ?_


----------



## hotjava

The following sentence appeared in a grammar site. Why is it not _la plus_ (feminine) since the noun femme is feminine?



> _La femme que j'aime le plus de toutes, c'est la mienne._


After all, in 





> _J'ignore quelle est la fleur la plus petite d'Europe_


Here we use _la plus_ (feminine), since the noun, _fleur_ is feminine?


----------



## Maître Capello

When the superlative modifies the *verb*, it must be the neutral _le_ (because verbs don't carry any gender); when it modifies an *adjective*, it should either agree with that adjective (either _le_ or _la_ depending on the gender of the adjective and noun) or remain the neutral _le_ depending on context.

_La  femme que j'aime *le* plus de toutes, c'est la  mienne.

J'ignore quelle est la fleur *la* plus petite d'Europe._

See also the following threads on the Français Seulement forum:
le/la/les plus + adjectif - accord
Elle était la/le mieux habillée de tous les  invités
C'étaient elles le plus près de remporter le  concours


----------



## ciel_bleu

Why my teacher said today that:

Peux-tu me dire en quelle saison l'agence est *le* plus occupée?
(Apply your rule, I can understand this one because the superlative modifies the verb être)

but

Peux-tu me dire quelle saison est *la* plus occupée pour l'agence?

And she confirmed the first sentence uses le and the second one uses la.

Any explanation?


----------



## Maître Capello

I won't repeat everything that was said in the other threads I gave as link above, but, in short:

If the comparison is made relative to *other* people/things, the article agrees:

_Quelle est la saison *la* plus occupée?_ (relative to the other seasons)​_La femme *la* plus belle du quartier._ (relative to the other women in the area)​​If the comparison is made relative to the person/thing *itself* (usually a variation in time), there is no agreement:

_C'est en été que Marie est *le* plus occupée._ (relative to herself)​_C'est le dimanche qu'elle est *le* plus belle._ (relative to  herself)​


----------



## ciel_bleu

I think I understand the 2nd phrase now. It's actually saying
Quelle saison est (la saison) la plus occupée pour l'agence?

Please correct me if I am wrong. thanks.


----------



## pointvirgule

You are correct. It is _la saison la plus occupée_, compared with the _other_ seasons.


----------



## monsieurlewarrior

take a look at the french phrases below:
  1.Le singe est _____ plus habile des bêtes.
   A.le    B.la
 I think A is right, but the key is B
 could anyone please tell me which on earth is better or right?

[...]


 I'll be grateful for your favour/help!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

The right one is *la*, bête = féminin.


----------



## lidboymk2

C'est la région que je connais le mieux - or should I use la mieux
Merci


----------



## Octopussy

Je dirais spontanément: c'est la région que je connais *la* mieux, car on peut aussi dire je connais cette région mieux que les autres ou je la connais mieux que les autres


----------



## persona67

Absolument pas ; la proposition de lidboymk2 est parfaite "C'est la région que je connais le mieux".


----------



## Kecha

Dites moi si je me trompe mais je ne ferais pas l'accord dans "que je connais le mieux" 
"le mieux" est un superlatif qui n'a pas à s'accorder ("le" ici n'est pas pronom de "région" mais forme une expression figée avec "mieux").

(par contre "je* la* connais mieux que les autres)


----------



## Keith Bradford

Surely _*le mieux*_ is an adverb?  If so, it refers to the verb _connaître_ and it agrees with nothing.  It's as if you said "_C'est la région que je connais très bien/parfaitement/à fond_..."


----------



## LART01

sans conteste = le mieux, ici

c'est la femme que j'aime le plus
c'est la bière que j'aime le mieux
c'est la voiture que je conduis le mieux


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde!

  Je suis un peu bloquée. Je voudrais traduire 'She loved roses best,' dit par une enfant qui souhaite cueillir des fleurs pour sa mère. 

Je sais que 'best' se traduit comme 'le plus.' Donc, 'le plus' ici serait un adverb, mais j'aimerais savoir s'il faut l'accorder quand même avec 'les roses.'--'_elle aimait les roses *les plus*_' ou '*le plus*'?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide! 

~~~GdeM


----------



## bert31

"Elle a préféré les roses."
"Ce sont les roses qu'elle a le plus aimé."
"Les roses lui ont beaucoup plu."


----------



## Maître Capello

When "best" is a superlative adverb modifying a verb, _mieux/plus_ is genderless and hence is always in the singular masculine:

_C'est la région que je connais *le* mieux.
Ce sont les roses qu'elle aimait *le* plus._


----------



## ES13

Hello,

I'm trying to translate 'The technology that I use the most is the internet' into French.
But I don't know whether 'the' before 'most' should agree to technology (so la) or internet (so le).
This is my attempt- La technologie que j'utilise le plus est l'internet.
Is that right?

Thank you for any help


----------



## Oddmania

Hi and welcome to the forums! 

Here, you definitely need_ *le *plus_. It isn't due to the word _internet _being masculine, though. 

When _le plus_ (or _le moins, le mieux_, etc.) refers to either a *verb *(_J'utilise le plus... Je travaille le plus... Je mange le plus..._) or an *adverb *(_J'ai répondu le plus gentiment... J'ai mangé le plus bruyamment..._), it always remains masculine (because adverbs and verbs don't have a grammatical gender, and masculine is the neutral gender).

On the other hand, when it refers to an *adjective *(_La technologie la plus utilisée... Les femmes les plus belles... Les hommes les plus beaux..._), it does have to agree with the adjective/noun it refers to.


----------



## patyl

"C’est à Nevers que j’ai été le plus jeune de toute ma vie." - Hiroshima mon amour

The above sentence was spoken by a woman, vie is also feminine.  I wonder why we have *le* plus jeune here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour Patyl,

Il s'agit ici d'un superlatif absolu (et non d'un superlatif relatif) : l'article devant "plus" est alors invariable car l'expression "le plus" a ici une valeur adverbiale. Le dictionnaire Larousse donne comme exemple : "_C'est toujours dans ces moments-là qu'elle se montre le plus courageuse_". Si vous écrivez "la plus courageuse", vous avez un superlatif relatif : "la plus courageuse [comparée aux autres]". Il est des cas où la différence de sens entre l'absolu et le relatif est parfois minime, mais dans le cas de la phrase de Duras que vous indiquez, le superlatif relatif donnerait un sens totalement différent.


----------

